# Java Variable in scr=



## Faxemichel (19. Feb 2006)

Hallo

Absoluter Javanoob brauch Hilfe

ich habe eine Variable decl.

Folgendes Problem ich möchte diese Variable in src="http://url.de/HIER SOLL DIE VARIABLE HIN.js" type="text/javascript" einfügen.

nur der fügt die variable nicht ein !!

Wie kann ich das machen ?

Würde mich freuen wenn Ihr Helfen könnt

Gruss


----------



## Faxemichel (19. Feb 2006)

fast vergessen

so hab ich es geschrieben

Hier der Code

<script language="javascript">
var name = "018488";


src="http://url.de/name.js" type="text/javascript"></script>

Gruss


----------



## Roar (19. Feb 2006)

http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=6099 !!
verschoben


----------

